# Riverside, California, United States.



## Meowzuh (Apr 5, 2014)

So i saved a few precious babies from being "feeder rats".... one of them is female i just noticed... i dont know if she is pregnant though, shes been with 2 boys for a few days atleast, im guessing shes probably pregnant?


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

If they are 5 weeks or older then yes she is probably pregnant.


----------

